# Novels by Mythic Scribe members



## Alex (Mar 9, 2012)

Could a few of you all post the names of your published novels available in ebooks? I would love some good fantasy stories and I'd be supporting members to boot! You don't have to if you don't want to, I just figured Media would be the place to ask.


----------



## The Din (Mar 10, 2012)

If you look in the self-promotion section you should find a bunch of links to people's works.


----------



## Alex (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh right...duh, it seems kind of obvious now.  Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

It would be nice to have a masterlist of Scribe novels currently available, but it sounds messy.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 10, 2012)

There is also the 'Mythic Scribes on Mythic Scribes' thread stickied at the top of this very section of the forum.


----------



## Phin Scardaw (Apr 8, 2012)

*Read my novels! Please!*

I've been trying to promote my recently self-published material and I could use all the support I can get. 

There's two available in ePub or print from Lulu.com. Just follow the link. 

_The Sylvan Song_ is based on the styles of Ursula LeGuin, while _Last Knight_ is influenced mainly by Neil Gaiman's urban fantasy pieces. 

Phin Scardaw's Books and Publications Spotlight

Happy reading!


----------



## myrddin173 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's try to keep this discussion to the stickied thread.


----------

